# Still Life & Street Scene



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This is my current carving project, a 15" x 15" basswood relief based on a 1937 woodcut of M. C. Escher. The design combines some near objects (still life) on a window ledge with a street scene of buildings, shop fronts, and people. It is difficult to see the separation of the things. The books among the still life line up with the buildings beyond. The street is an extension of the window ledge. Escher was famous for these visual tricks.










A woodcut is a flat design. Portions are cut away, leaving parts that collect ink that is rolled across the surface and a sheet of paper is pressed onto the inked pattern. But in this case (relief) the design is carved to various levels to represent the depth of various parts of the picture. The deepest point is where the street turns near the center, so I start by carving down to that level.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I will be following your progress….


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm with Redoak49 on this. Keep us updated. Mel


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

An ambitious project but with your skills, I know it will turn out well.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

good start, Phil - I wouldn't even know where to begin. (as always, you do awesome projects).


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

After carving the wood to the depth at the bend of the street - 3/4" - then the building fronts are sloped down to that point. One has to think only of the main shapes, ignore the windows, building lines, people, hanging laundry. Also, don't cut into those shapes that will later become the objects in the foreground. Keep your tools sharp!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

When we signed up for some time at this beach house, I vowed to make some progress on this carving. (Don't look at the date of this note vs the previous one!) After a week of visitors, I got my stuff out on the deck and made a few shavings. We also took some photos of the "shop" and its setting. I've continued to deepen the center to its eventual depth - 3/4" The basswood has ripples of chatoyance all through the 15" square blank.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like a great place to carve, Phil!

Claude


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The slow progress continues. The building fronts are close to the final depth. Next step will be to locate the windows, etc. Many of the fine details like people on the street will be incised into the surface and emphasized with gel stain. The book covers in the foreground will be detailed by etched patterns in the stains. I decided to make the mountaineer figure much larger (right foreground).


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Lookin good...


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Good stuff Phil. I always llke seeing your inspiring work.


----------

